# ACS assessment Vs Employment experience in EOI - Need clarification



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi All,
I need some help in interpreting the ACS skilled assessment duration in to the skilled employment duration while filling the EOI

1) I submitted my job details from Oct 2008 until current date (May 2013) to ACS for skill assessment
2) I got the +ve assessment letter today, but they have stated that my experience could be considered for the selected job code only from Oct 2010.

So my question is.
1) In the EOI, if i give the relevant employment duration from Oct 2010 till today (Aug 2013), it is less than 3 yrs, so I am losing 5 points and not eligible to submit the EOI as I have only 55 points in total.

2) Can I wait until Oct 2013 and then apply for the EOI, to meet the 60 points? Will DIAC consider that valid if im invited to apply after Oct 2013? If yes, what will be the documents I need to submit in addition to the ACS assessment.

3) If i give all my previous experience from Oct 2008 till date (Aug 2013) as relevant to the current job code, I am getting 65 points, but ACS assessment is only from Oct 2010. Can I give this from Oct 2008? If yes, what will be the documents I need to submit in addition to the ACS assessment.

Could somebody help me how to apply for the employment experience in EOI in my case.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi pjs, 

DIAC performs its own employment points calculation. However, they take the opinion of the assessing authority "under consideration". The ACS News section states that: 



> All ACS Skill Assessment Result Letters report on a date (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’. This date will be when the applicant meets the ACS Requirements, these requirements are detailed in the Summary of Criteria
> 
> Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.


1.) Therefore I'd strongly recommend to only *claim work experience points for after Oct 2010*. 

2.) If you remained with the same employer and in the same position, it is sufficient to submit an *updated reference letter* to DIAC once you are invited to apply. Points will only be counted until the end date you provide in your EOI, not afterwards. 

3.) Don't do that - your application will likely be refused due to overclaiming. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

If you have 55 points then just wait or try for state sponsorship. State sponsorship takes like 1-3 months and then you will doubly safe after Oct.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi pjs, 

you are aware that 190 invitations were closed for some ICT groups, right? The last (19 Aug 2013) SkillSelect report stated: 


> Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.
> 
> The occupational groups affected are:
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
> ...


The states stopped issuing 190 invitations for these groups. See: http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/skilled-visas/

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Oz_ravi (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi
Can someone please help me in getting this clarified.

After my ACS assessment, I am getting only 2.6 years of work experience. (ACS have doomed my 4 yrs of experience). Will I be still able to apply for EOI, if i could get 65 points based on my age + IELTS results + education (30 + 20 + 15 =65)? 

OR

Should I need to have min 3 years of experience after acs assessment to apply for EOI

Thanks in advance
Oz_Ravi


----------



## jier (Oct 4, 2013)

Oz_ravi said:


> Hi
> Can someone please help me in getting this clarified.
> 
> After my ACS assessment, I am getting only 2.6 years of work experience. (ACS have doomed my 4 yrs of experience). Will I be still able to apply for EOI, if i could get 65 points based on my age + IELTS results + education (30 + 20 + 15 =65)?
> ...


Oz_Ravi:

What is your career?. Why did they take 4 years of experience?.

Thanks, Jier


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Oz_ravi said:


> Hi
> Can someone please help me in getting this clarified.
> 
> After my ACS assessment, I am getting only 2.6 years of work experience. (ACS have doomed my 4 yrs of experience). Will I be still able to apply for EOI, if i could get 65 points based on my age + IELTS results + education (30 + 20 + 15 =65)?
> ...


I am trying to do the same thing. 4 years of experience.. which will be deducted by ACS, so 0 experience points. You don't have to claim points for experience.


----------



## jas.kaur (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Guys, can anyone please guide me: i have qualification of 3yrs MCA(Master of Computer Application), 2.5 yrs full time study and 6 months industrial training. So now while entering in ACS online skill assessment application: normal time is 3yrs or 2.5 yrs. as someone recommended me 2.5 yrs. 
Secondly, i have graduation degree not linked to IT. SHould i also include this with ACS assessment or just IT degree's and Transcripts only.
thanks
many thanks


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

2.5 ONLY.

Your 6 months during MCA is part of the course.


----------



## jas.kaur (Oct 15, 2013)

Many Thanks


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Explanation is from here


During the college time when the B.Tech program was going on,does time spent in the industrial training is considered in the relevant experience or not.
*Internship/training is not considered as work experience. You should have worked at least 20 hrs/week and paid for it. 
*
and

* No it is not because it is training that was required as part of your degree and it was prequalification. *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...89-but-falling-short-2-months-experience.html


----------



## nancykapur (Nov 21, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> 2.5 ONLY.
> 
> Your 6 months during MCA is part of the course.


Hi Trinkasharma, I have been applying in category 189 and have got my skill assessment done. My husband has done BCA and then MBA. We have to get his education assessed by ACS(so as to get additional 5 points). Are there any chances of getting a positive assessmentwith the BCA degree .


----------



## shehzadoz (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi

I am abit confused as to how to fill in the employment section in skillselect eoi.

My whole experience as assessed by ACS was 7 yrs plus. 

But due to mine being a diploma and I went for 263111, they deducted 5 yrs for on job training. 

So my deemed skilled date is from December 2011.

In the Employment section, do I fill in my employment from Dec 2011?

Or from the beginning which is August 2006?

I know I can't claim any points for this section, but just want to check on how to fill up this page.

It mentions at the beginning in Employment section - "Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years."

Confused.


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

same thing happened to me and I am also confused what to do next.. ACS deductions left me with 2 years and 11 months!! thats 1 month short of 3 years...

Now what to do? Can post-ACS experience be counted in EOI? I mean I am still on the same job so I have filled that 1 month..


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

shehzadoz said:


> Hi
> 
> I am abit confused as to how to fill in the employment section in skillselect eoi.
> 
> ...


 What did you do? I also have the same confusion.... add all becase it says add from last 10 yrs... or add only that what was mentioned by acs?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

shehzadoz said:


> Hi
> 
> I am abit confused as to how to fill in the employment section in skillselect eoi.
> 
> ...


Hi shehzadoz,

You need to add all the work experience whether counted by ACS or not.

The no. of years deducted by ACS viz. 2 or 4 or 6 yrs (i.e. depending on your case), along with the relevant experience should be mentioned in the EOI. Just check "Not relevant" for the years deducted by ACS for meeting the "Skilled level met date" requirement.

If the work experience of your current job was assessed by ACS to be relevant to your ANZSCO job code then you can still claim points for the duration of the work experience post assessment; assuming you continue to work in the same position. If the assumption is correct, please ensure while filling the EOI to keep the "end date" of the last job position held as "empty". This way you can accumulate points for your work experience especially if you are one of the threshold cases. *e.g.* Suppose, your experience of 2 yrs and 9 months was assessed as relevant by ACS. You fall 3 months short of claiming 5 points for your work exp. Now while filling EOI, if you keep your last occupation's "end date" as empty and complete 3 more months in your current job; then your relevant exp. would become 3 years thus, allowing you to claim 5 more points.

cheers,
Guru


----------



## hgan_16 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,

I have received the below Assessment from ACS. Can anyone tell me when should I submit the EOI, 1st July or 1st Aug, 2014?

The following employment after July 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled 

level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 



Dates: 07/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 10mths) 

Position: Software Trainee / Junior Software Engineer 

Employer: XYZ 

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 05/10 - 01/13 (2yrs 8mths) 

Position: Software Engineer 

Employer: XYZ 

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 01/13 - 03/14 (1yrs 2mths) 

Position: Technology Consultant 

Employer: XYZ 

Country: INDIA

I'm confused between 1st Aug and 1st July? when should be the EOI submission date?

Also, what all information do I need to fill in the EOI?

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi usmalik82, 

DIBP performs its own work experience assessment, so a re-assessment is not required. If you are still with the same employer and in the same role it will be sufficient to get an updated reference letter with the new end date as soon as you have crossed the 5-year mark. I did that and it was no issue. Also make sure that you have sufficient proof of your salary (pay slips, tax return documents or bank statements) for all work periods for which you wish to claim points. 

If you switch jobs you need a new reference letter for DIBP and salary evidence. Some applicants decide to get re-assessed after a job change to make sure that the new work experience is counted as relevant. But if the tasks/responsibilities are very similar you could claim points without re-assessment. 

Cheers,
Monika


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

We applied for our visa just under two years ago. But I'm very confident that you can still claim points for work experience after the ACS submission date because some assessing authorities don't even offer an opinion on work experience points and only assess education and provide a positive/negative skills assessment outcome. For example, Engineers Australia and VETASSESS charge extra for work experience evaluation and many people don't get that service yet claim points without any issue. 

The important thing in your case is to only claim for work experience *after January 2010*. You can of course get a new assessment, but that will take another 12 weeks and is not really necessary.


----------



## usmalik82 (Aug 4, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi usmalik82,
> 
> DIBP performs its own work experience assessment, so a re-assessment is not required. If you are still with the same employer and in the same role it will be sufficient to get an updated reference letter with the new end date as soon as you have crossed the 5-year mark. I did that and it was no issue. Also make sure that you have sufficient proof of your salary (pay slips, tax return documents or bank statements) for all work periods for which you wish to claim points.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

This is written on ACS website on faqs page

I had 3 years and 6 months experience at the time of application, but now I have over 4 years in total. Can I lodge a Review application?

No. You should not apply for a Review of your assessment, because work experience can only be considered up to the date of initial application received. What you should do in this instance is to apply for a new assessment application with a current employer reference.

This is exactly my case, you still think I dont need new assessment or otherwise??


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Relevent and non relevant Experience for EOI*

Hi Guys

I have a query regarding filling EOI. I have 5+ years experience with same company from 13 july 2009 to till now, ACS deducted my 2 years and stated following in ACS letter.

The following employment after July 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

my question is, when i am filling my employment history, do i have to separate my employment history into two category no relevant and relevant ? 
Like

Employer's name-XYZ
Position- Software engineer
From- 13/07/2009 to 31/07/2011
Non relvelent

Employer's name-XYZ
Position- technology analyast
From- 01/08/2011 to BLANK
relvelent


Above work experience format is fine or do i need to change ?

Thanks Guys

Regards
Hasan


----------



## archanaverma (Apr 4, 2015)

*Clarification on Australian Visa Process(190)*



trinkasharma said:


> If you have 55 points then just wait or try for state sponsorship. State sponsorship takes like 1-3 months and then you will doubly safe after Oct.


Hi All,

My skill got assessed lat year March 2014, the experience considered while assessment was 4 years and 7 month, last company experienced was not considered stated that "due to insufficient document" Now I have 50 points as per last year consideration, can I apply for state sponsorship (190 code) visa as I have completed more than 18 months in my current organisation which was not assessed earlier due to lack of complete document (i.e. Salary slip for 6 months) as I joined my current company at the time of ACS application though I have provided my offer letter for consideration. Now I scored (S-7, R-6,L-6,W-6.5) in IELTS is there any possibilities they consider my current company experience If provide all related documents (pay slips, form 16, statutory declaration and offer letter) during my Visa process.If they will consider my current company experience which will give me 5 additional points for experience of more than 5 years.Then the my total assignment 55 (i.e Age-30,IELTS-0,Work Exp-10,Education-15),So am I eligible to apply visa under 190 category(Analyst Programmer) considering 5 points I will get from state sponsorship then the overall point will become 60.

Kindly suggest or provide your opinion on this. 

Thanks & Regards,
Archana


----------



## jumly (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi, i got a positive results for ACS, please tell me what is the trend going to be for the ICT business analyst category , i mean which states to open soon or expected in 2015 july qouta


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Jumly
Could you please share you experience and the documentation that you provided for ICT Business Analyst skill. I am planning to skill assessment in the same category. I am an Electrical and Electronics Engineer and I know ACS will deduct 4 years from my work experience. Is there any other implication.
Could you please tell what all documents you had to provide? Does ACS call all my previous Managers? I am not in touch with my 1st manager and I might have to provide details of a senior colleague for my 1st company.


----------



## Chakri (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi,

I have a similar situation. I have a total experience of 9+ years, starting April 2006. 
First 6 years with Employer 1 and then on with my current employer.
ACS assessment deducted 4 years of experience. Its says "The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

I raised an EOI for subclass 190 and I mentioned the total experience from 2006 in the employment details. I received invitation to apply for state nomination(NSW). Since I have given all 9 years of experience, My points in EOI are shown as 65. If only 5+ years are considered, it will be 60 which will still make me eligible.

My question is, Can I proceed aand apply for state nomination with actual employment history of 9 years that I mentioned in EOI?
Or, Should I update EOI with experience as per ACS assessment? If I have to update as per ACS assessment, Should I breakup my 6yrs experience with Employer 1 and mark 4 years as irrelevant? And, Once I submit this new updated EOI, should I wait for new invitation or can proceed with the one I received?

Please suggest me so that I can work on it before my invitation gets expired.

BTW, other points I get are Age - 30 (I am aged 30) and Education - 15 (Bachelors Degree), IELTS - 0(W - 6, S - 7, R - 8, L - 7.5)

Regards,
Chakri.


----------



## hari05 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi All,

My spouse joined her first job during January 2009. She will have 7 years of experience by January 2016. Going by the usual trend of ACS deducting 2 years of experience, should we go ahead with ACS assessment now or wait till January 2016?

our points considering <5 years experience will be 65. if we wait till January 2016, we will get 70 points. is it worth waiting???

We have cleared the IELTS and are confused with this one. Please help.


----------



## Chakri (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi,

My observation is if candidate occupation is related to the employment, then the deduction is 2 years. Else ACS deducting 4 years from total experience.(Example: my case)

If your points are 65, I would suggest to go ahead and apply. 

Regards,
Chakri


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Oz_ravi said:


> Hi
> Can someone please help me in getting this clarified.
> 
> After my ACS assessment, I am getting only 2.6 years of work experience. (ACS have doomed my 4 yrs of experience). Will I be still able to apply for EOI, if i could get 65 points based on my age + IELTS results + education (30 + 20 + 15 =65)?
> ...


Hi Oz_ravi:

I am currently in the similiar situation you were 2 years back. What did you do? did you apply even if you did not have any points for your experience? 

Thanks.


----------



## delhi_ratnesh (Sep 11, 2013)

*Experience Points Calculation*

Hi Experts,
I am continuously in employment since 9-Jul-2003 till today, however to get 65 points in EOI, I need to show 8 years of exp where I am struggling.
I got ACS reassessment today and they deducted 2 years from my last 10 years exp, but I think I am running short of few days to say it 8 years exp and to get 15 points for experience.
ACS letter says "The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately"
Need your urgent help to calculate the points and the eligibility.
Here is the detail.

I had submitted latest experience letter from my current company which has date as 1-dec-2015, which I am putting in the EOI details.
ACS letter issue date is 16-dec-2015

Though technically I have 8 years relevant exp in last 10 years (overall 11.5 years exp), but not able to show that on paper.
in such scenario, i doubt if anyone in my situation will ever be able to show 8 year exp.
Please suggest what shall I do ?

Company Start Date End Date Related ACS result wording 
Org1 9-Jul-04 3-Dec-05 N 07/04 - 12/05 (1yrs 5mths) 
Org2 5-Dec-05 31-Dec-07 N 12/05 - 04/08 (2yrs 4mths) 
Org2 1-Jan-08 28-Apr-08 Y included above (after dec 2007 is applicable)
Org3 30-Apr-08 28-Apr-11 Y 04/08 - 04/11 (3yrs 0mths) 
Org4 2-May-11 1-Dec-15 Y 05/11 - 12/15 (4yrs 7mths) 

Org4 exp letter was issued on 1-dec-15, so i have put that in EOI. is that correct ?

here is the wording from the ACS result letter for your reference. Please let me know if any other details are required.

/************************************************** ******************/

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science & Engineering) from ….. completed June 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 07/04 - 12/05 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: Programming Executive
Employer: Org1
Country: INDIA
Dates: 12/05 - 04/08 (2yrs 4mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: Org2
Country: INDIA
Dates: 04/08 - 04/11 (3yrs 0mths)
Position: Technology Specialist
Employer: Org3
Country: INDIA
Dates: 05/11 - 12/15 (4yrs 7mths)
Position: Lead Software Designer
Employer: Org4
Country: INDIA

/************************************************** ******************/

Here is the points breakdown, after putting above dates in the EoI.
Age: 33 - 39 : 25 Points
IELTS (7 Each) : 10 points
Comp Engg degree : 15
Work Ex (Equal to or greater than 5 Years and less than 8
Years) : 10 Points

Total Points: 60

189 | 261313 | Age 35 25 points | IELTS 7 (7 in each LRWS) 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS (done agin on 16-dec-2015) 10 points (total 11.5 years total exp, 2 years deducted from last 10 years exp, and with exact dates, I am not getting 8 year net exp) | EOI: 60 points submitted on VIsa date of effect 05-Dec-2015 | Invited: Waiting


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

*Designation in ACS vs EOI*

Hello All,

I have one question regarding the designation to be filled in EOI.

I have worked with 3 different companies with different designations as mentioned below:

Company 1: Joined as Software Engineer and my designation was same when I resigned from there.
Company 2: Joined as Senior Software Engineer and my designation changed to Module Lead. So when I resigned from there, my designation was Module Lead.
Company 3: Joined as Senior Software Engineer and during the four and half years, adesignation changed to Technical Specialist and later to Team Lead.

I got my ACS done couple of months back and while applying for ACS, I have mentioned the designations in the offer letters ( Which is Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer respectively). And when I got the ACS, it has:

Company 1 : Software Engineer
Company 2 : Senior Software Engineer
Company 3 : Senior Software Engineer

My question here is, which designation should I mention in EOI? Same as in ACS report? I read it somewhere about entering the latest designation. But I'm wondering if I enter like that, it’ll get into a confusion to the Case Officer because the designations in ACS and EOI as going to be different.

I would like to get your views on this before I submit my EOI.

Thanks,


----------



## delhi_ratnesh (Sep 11, 2013)

aus_immigration said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have one question regarding the designation to be filled in EOI.
> 
> ...


always put latest designation in the EOI. when you apply you can put supporting evidences like increment letter, promotion letter or salary slip showing latest designation. This is my suggestion. Others can correct.


----------



## shibly (Mar 23, 2016)

*Claiming Work Experience in EOI*

Hi,

*I have received the below Assessment from ACS on 11 January 2016:*

The following employment after January 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/05 - 09/07 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Trainee Software Engineer
Employer: EBSL
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 10/07 - 10/09 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: Junior Software Engineer
Employer: EBSL
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 10/09 - 03/11 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: EBSL
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 04/11 - 04/14 (3yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: JILT
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 05/14 - 04/15 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Project Manager
Employer: DILT
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 04/15 - 12/15 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: JILT
Country: BANGLADESH


But, I have submitted my EOI on 14/03/2016 with below experiences considered by ACS:

Position: Junior Software Engineer
Employer Name: EBSL
Country: BANGLADESH
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation: Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy): 01/02/2008 
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy): 29/10/2009

Position: Software Engineer
Employer Name: EBSL
Country: BANGLADESH
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation: Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy): 30/10/2009
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy): 31/03/2011

Position: Software Engineer
Employer Name: JILT
Country: BANGLADESH
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation: Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy):: 14/04/2011
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy): 30/04/2014

Position: Project Manager
Employer Name: DILT
Country: BANGLADESH
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation: Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy): 01/05/2014
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy): 20/04/2015

Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer Name: JILT
Country: BANGLADESH
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation: Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy): 21/04/2015
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy): 

I have claimed 60 points for 189 (Age: 30, English Language Ability: 0, Education: 15, Experience: 15). 

Should I also add all the experience (before February 2008) into my EOI, which is not considered by ACS. Is there any problem to get invitation with current EOI as I have not added the experience before February 2008?

Also my EOI submission date is already 2 months older. If i update my EOI, the submission date will be changed. Please suggest me what should I do?


----------



## Akaay (Jul 11, 2016)

*Experience*

Hi,

I want to apply for ACS skill assessment. I completed my Bachelors of technology in computer science engineering in June 2012. And my masters of Science in computer science (USA) in July 2016. 
I have work experience from two companies.

Company 1 : - 01/21/2013 - 09/28/2013
Company 2 :- 10/04/2013 - 12/31/2014

Will they count this experience as 2 years ? 

Thanks


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

My ACS report is as follows:

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows: 

Your Master of Computer Application from XXX completed June 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing. 

Your Bachelor of XXXX completed April 2000 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after March 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 135112 (ICT Project Manager) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 11/06 - 01/08 (1yrs 2mths) Position: X1 Employer: Y1 Country: INDIA 

Dates: 05/11 - 12/12 (1yrs 7mths) Position: X2 Employer: Y3 Country: INDIA 

Dates: 12/12 - 03/15 (2yrs 3mths) Position: X3 Employer: Y3 Country: AUSTRALIA 

Now, in my EOI I have marked my position as relevant for the job in India March 2012, but can claim 0 points. Only points being claimed are for work experience in Australia.

Now, reading these forums I found that I only need to submit experience documentation for jobs where I'm claiming points. Is that right? Or should I submit experience documentation for jobs where it is considered relevant?

Thanks


----------



## loklok (Oct 29, 2016)

*OET eligability*

I have a bachelor of pharmacy degree .And I am working as a Medical reprisentative ( full time ) , Also I have a positive Vetassess assessment for SALES REPRESENTATIVE (MEDICAL AND PHARMACEUTICAL PRODUCTS) CODE: 225412.My question can I apply EOI for VISA 489 using OET (pharmacy section) ???

and if they refuse can I withdraw EOI and apply a new one with pharmacy occupation by the same years of experience ??

thanks for any help


----------



## manan80 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum and looking for guidance on my case.

Today I am planning to submit my EOI for 189 visa with 261313 job code. Point evaluation is coming as 60 and need guidance to understand below case that can increase my points to 65 which in turn will help increasing the chance of getting an invitation sooner.

My ACS was done on September 2016 was assessed to be skilled after September 2008. Since I took a career break of 2 months during these 8 years of skilled experience from September 2008 - September 2016, my experience is getting calculated as 7 years & 10 months in EOI thereby allocating only 10 points towards employment.

Now that I am working in same parent organization from September 2015 till today (though for internally transfered from one legal entity to another), can I include October & November 2016 in my EOI as skilled experience? ACS has dates till September 2016.

Please suggest what is best possible option for this case.

A) Should I submit EOI with 60 points only?
B) Can I submit EOI with 65 points including October & November 2016 experience? If yes, what documents CO might ask if invited?

Many Thanks


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

manan80 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and looking for guidance on my case.
> 
> ...


Your EOI will automatically add points for your experience by calculating additional months. Ensure that you have not entered the end date on your current employer.

Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


----------



## Rajambition (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I am about to file ACS application and need below answers.

1. I completed BCA in 2011 and has worked in 3 IT organizations as IT system administrator and network engineer for 6 years. Could you please let me know how ACS calculate experience.

2. Is it necessary to get roles and responsibilities letter from HR or my manager could approve the same on email. If yes 

3.Is it necessary to get Job roles and responsibilities letter from H.R or My manager could approve the same on email. If yes what all information should be there on the email apart from job description.


----------



## sjas1985 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Archana,

I am also on the same boat. can you please suggest what need to be provided in EOI. Shall I include last employment or not. Or Shall I include it and mark as irrelevant. Thanks in advance.

Thanks,
Jasmeet Singh


----------



## sjas1985 (Feb 9, 2017)

archanaverma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My skill got assessed lat year March 2014, the experience considered while assessment was 4 years and 7 month, last company experienced was not considered stated that "due to insufficient document" Now I have 50 points as per last year consideration, can I apply for state sponsorship (190 code) visa as I have completed more than 18 months in my current organisation which was not assessed earlier due to lack of complete document (i.e. Salary slip for 6 months) as I joined my current company at the time of ACS application though I have provided my offer letter for consideration. Now I scored (S-7, R-6,L-6,W-6.5) in IELTS is there any possibilities they consider my current company experience If provide all related documents (pay slips, form 16, statutory declaration and offer letter) during my Visa process.If they will consider my current company experience which will give me 5 additional points for experience of more than 5 years.Then the my total assignment 55 (i.e Age-30,IELTS-0,Work Exp-10,Education-15),So am I eligible to apply visa under 190 category(Analyst Programmer) considering 5 points I will get from state sponsorship then the overall point will become 60.
> 
> ...




Hi Archana,

I am also on the same boat. can you please suggest what need to be provided in EOI. Shall I include last employment or not. Or Shall I include it and mark as irrelevant. Thanks in advance.

Thanks,
Jasmeet Singh


----------



## mikealpha (Feb 25, 2020)

*Unemployed but want to file EOI*

Hi

I got my ACS +ve but after receiving the same I left the job and currently I am not employed. Can I submit my EOI with the same ACS report? Will my unemployment negatively affect my EOI?


Please reply ASAP as I am in dilemma currently


----------

